# First attempt at duck prosciutto



## shyzabrau (Jun 21, 2017)

Inspired by "Charcuterie: The Craft of Salting, Smoking and Curing" by Brian Polcyn and Michael Ruhlman, I decided to make some duck prosciutto. The simplest dry-cured meat, right?

I picked up two (half) breasts - moulard magret from D'Artagnan.

I had some plastic containers that came from our local Chinese carryout that were just the right size.

I put a layer of salt on the bottom (thick enough to allow for variation in the surface of the duck breast) and laid the breasts skin side up. Filled in with salt around the sides and covered the breasts completely.













IMG_1994.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 21, 2017






I put the tops on the containers and put them in the fridge for 24 hours. After which, I will wrap in cheese cloth and hang in the basement (in my beer fermenter closet) for seven days. After seven days, I will check for firmness per the book and perhaps let it go another day or two.

Stick around...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks like a great start!

Al


----------



## link (Jun 22, 2017)

Sounds good to me. Watching this one. 

Link


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 23, 2017)

Well, I let it go nearly 48 hours because I didn't have any cheese cloth and forgot to pick some up on the way home from my favorite microbrewery last night. Hopefully it won't be too salty!

Here it is rinsed and dried after removing from the salt. The meat has darkened substantially!













IMG_2009.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 23, 2017






I didn't have any butcher's twine, so I just wrapped in such a way that I could tie a knot in the cheese cloth. 













IMG_2012.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 23, 2017






They are now hanging in my glassware/fermenter cabinet in the basement (70* F). I just used tie-wraps...













IMG_2013.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 23, 2017






Now to wait a week...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 23, 2017)

Isn't 70F a tad high for drying these?


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 23, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Isn't 70F a tad high for drying these?


Ruhman says 50* - 60* is optimal, but I don't have a place that cool. (Or that warm...)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jun 23, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Ruhman says 50* - 60* is optimal, but I don't have a place that cool. (Or that warm...)


I would rather dry it in the fridge.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jul 9, 2017)

Well, I let it go an extra week just to firm it up some more.

It is a bit saltier than I expected, but the flavor is wonderful. I need to slice it thinner. Maybe I'll try it on my crappy LEM slicer...













IMG_2156.JPG



__ shyzabrau
__ Jul 9, 2017






As you can see, the outermost part of the meat is nearly jerky, but it is not too chewy. I'm going to let the other breast go another week and see how the flavor changes...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 9, 2017)

Looks good. If there is one charcuterie dish everyone loves is this. 

It's saltier than what a cold cut should be or just saltier than your everyday dishes?

I advise against further drying. I actually pull mine earlier than you did. 

If you want same meat consistency throughout tie up breasts in pairs. It will take much longer to dry though.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jul 9, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looks good. If there is one charcuterie dish everyone loves is this.
> 
> It's saltier than what a cold cut should be or just saltier than your everyday dishes?
> 
> ...


I like the saltiness, but a couple of my guests commented on it. I left it in the salt for two days instead of one like recommended in Charcuterie.


----------

